# Design Patterns und die Keywords



## busgi (21. Dez 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eher eine theoretische Frage
ich versuche gerade die Design Patterns zu verstehen.
Mein Professor möchte das ich eine Gui programiere ,wo ich von jedem einzelnen Design Pattern die Keywords raussuchen soll.
Nur leider kann ich diese Keywords nicht erkennen.

Bei dem Singleton Pattern soll das Keyword _unique_ sein.
Jemand eine Idee woher ich das ganze herrausfinden kann?

Grüße
Büsra


----------



## mihe7 (21. Dez 2018)

busgi hat gesagt.:


> ich habe eher eine theoretische Frage


Die Frage ist so theoretisch, dass ich nicht weiß, worin sie nun eigentlich besteht 



busgi hat gesagt.:


> ich versuche gerade die Design Patterns zu verstehen.


Das ist einfach: beim Entwurf von Anwendungen trifft man immer wieder auf gleiche bzw. ähnliche Probleme. Für diese Probleme haben sich andere Leute bereits Lösungen bzw. Lösungswege überlegt und als Vorlage aufgeschrieben, die als Entwurfsmuster (design pattern) bezeichnet werden.



busgi hat gesagt.:


> Mein Professor möchte das ich eine Gui programiere ,wo ich von jedem einzelnen Design Pattern die Keywords raussuchen soll.


Was sollst Du tun?!?


----------



## busgi (21. Dez 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist so theoretisch, dass ich nicht weiß, worin sie nun eigentlich besteht
> 
> 
> Das ist einfach: beim Entwurf von Anwendungen trifft man immer wieder auf gleiche bzw. ähnliche Probleme. Für diese Probleme haben sich andere Leute bereits Lösungen bzw. Lösungswege überlegt und als Vorlage aufgeschrieben, die als Entwurfsmuster (design pattern) bezeichnet werden.
> ...





Ich weiß mittlerweile wofür man Design Pattern nutzt. 
Mein Professor möchte von mir, dass ich die einzelnen Patterns durchlese und die Keywords mir rausschreibe. 

Ich muss eine GUI programmieren. Die GUI hat ein TextField, wo ich diese Keywords reinschreibe. 
z.B. unique
Im TextArea habe ich das ganze Buch als TextDatei und wenn ich dann dieses Keyword "_unique"_ angebe wird das Singleton Pattern angezeigt. So in etwa soll es sein. Praktisch wie ein PDF-Suchfeld.


----------



## Xyz1 (21. Dez 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Was sollst Du tun?!?


Ich glaube sie solle eine grafische Oberfläche Programmieren und die dabei eingesetzten Design Pattern aufschreiben.


----------



## busgi (21. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube sie solle eine grafische Oberfläche Programmieren und die dabei eingesetzten Design Pattern aufschreiben.



 Genau, die Design Patterns und diese Keywords....


----------



## Xyz1 (21. Dez 2018)

busgi hat gesagt.:


> und diese Keywords


Hä?


----------



## busgi (21. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Hä?


Ich glaube so niemand weiß, was diese Keywords sind.
Beim Singleton Pattern ist es unique. Wenn du das GoF Buch durchliest, wirst du beim Singleton Pattern unique lesen. Das kommt also in der Erklärung des Patterns vor. Und in der GUI soll ich nach diesen Wörtern suchen. 




> *Participants *
> 
> • *Singleton *
> 
> ...




ich hoffe es wurde etwas deutlicher :\


----------



## httpdigest (21. Dez 2018)

Also willst du eine ganz einfache Volltextsuche programmieren? Oder wer legt denn überhaupt diese "Keywords" fest, wenn die mitten im Satz irgendwo vorkommen. Könnte ich z.B. auch sagen, dass das "Keyword" für das Proxy Pattern "and" sein soll?


----------



## busgi (21. Dez 2018)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Also willst du eine ganz einfache Volltextsuche programmieren? Oder wer legt denn überhaupt diese "Keywords" fest, wenn die mitten im Satz irgendwo vorkommen. Könnte ich z.B. auch sagen, dass das "Keyword" für das Proxy Pattern "and" sein soll?




nein. diese Keywords sind wohl bekannt aber leider finde ich zu diesem Thema nichts. Oder mein Prof hatte einfach nur langeweile und will mich auf den Arm nehmen -.-

ja es wird eine volltextsuche. 
ich gebe zb adapter ein und bäm adapter pattern wird angezeigt., oder ich gebe intent an und die ganzen intents der patterns werden angezeigt.


----------



## httpdigest (21. Dez 2018)

Also das Buch kennt diese Keywords zumindest nicht. Da ist keinerlei Hervorhebung oder sonstirgendwas irgendwo am Anfang oder Ende des Kapitels oder _iiiirgendwo_...


----------



## busgi (21. Dez 2018)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Also das Buch kennt diese Keywords zumindest nicht. Da ist keinerlei Hervorhebung oder sonstirgendwas irgendwo am Anfang oder Ende des Kapitels oder _iiiirgendwo_...



ja habe es auch als pdf und ich finde einfach keine lösung. im internet leider auch nichts :\


----------



## mrBrown (21. Dez 2018)

busgi hat gesagt.:


> ja habe es auch als pdf und ich finde einfach keine lösung. im internet leider auch nichts :\


Vermutlich, weil es sie einfach nicht gibt.
Frag deinen Prof, was er mit Keywords meint und wie man sie findet.


----------



## Xyz1 (21. Dez 2018)

Für mich erscheint das wie an den Haaren herbeigezogen und falsch zitiert hat sie auch noch!


----------



## busgi (21. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Für mich erscheint das wie an den Haaren herbeigezogen und falsch zitiert hat sie auch noch!



wow, was für ein verbrechen ich doch begangen habe.


----------



## mihe7 (21. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Für mich erscheint das wie an den Haaren herbeigezogen


Ich denke, das ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen, oder sagen wir mal: konstruiert.

Vermutlich geht es einfach um zwei Dinge, die an sich nichts miteinander zu tun haben:
1. manuell Stichwörter für die Patterns finden, die diese charakterisieren.
2. Volltextsuche programmieren


----------



## Xyz1 (21. Dez 2018)

busgi hat gesagt.:


> wow, was für ein verbrechen ich doch begangen habe.


doch doch, falsch zitieren heißt, die Promotion ist futsch.  Es gab einige prominente Beispiele in letzter Zeit.

Aber zurück zum Thema, was lüppt noch nicht?


----------



## stg (22. Dez 2018)

busgi hat gesagt.:


> Oder mein Prof hatte einfach nur langeweile und will mich auf den Arm nehmen -.-



...oder du hast einfach nur Langeweile und willst uns auf den Arm nehmen. 
Frohes Fest.


----------



## busgi (22. Dez 2018)

stg hat gesagt.:


> ...oder du hast einfach nur Langeweile und willst uns auf den Arm nehmen.
> Frohes Fest.



Warst sehr hilfreich. Danke


----------



## mihe7 (22. Dez 2018)

@busgi Naja, es geht jetzt zwei Seiten lang darum, herauszufinden, was nun eigentlich genau die Aufgabe ist bzw. wobei Du Hilfe brauchst. Da brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere Vermutungen anstellt.


----------



## busgi (22. Dez 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @busgi Naja, es geht jetzt zwei Seiten lang darum, herauszufinden, was nun eigentlich genau die Aufgabe ist bzw. wobei Du Hilfe brauchst. Da brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere Vermutungen anstellt.



Ich habe doch schon alles erklärt. Wie soll ich das Problem noch schildern?
Ich habe es zweimal hingeschrieben und der eine oder der andere hat es auch kapiert und gesagt, dass es solche Keywords wahrscheinlich nicht gäbe. Hab auch ein Beispiel gegeben. So Punkt. Wenn man mir das sagt, dann glaube ich euch auch. 
Einige hier denken aber ich würde hier jemanden veräppeln.


----------



## busgi (22. Dez 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @busgi Naja, es geht jetzt zwei Seiten lang darum, herauszufinden, was nun eigentlich genau die Aufgabe ist bzw. wobei Du Hilfe brauchst. Da brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere Vermutungen anstellt.



Ich werde jetzt das Thema schließen.
Danke an denjenigen der geschrieben hat, das es wahrscheinlich die Keywords gar nicht gibt.

Frohes Fest


----------



## mihe7 (22. Dez 2018)

busgi hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es zweimal hingeschrieben und der eine oder der andere hat es auch kapiert und gesagt, dass es solche Keywords wahrscheinlich nicht gäbe.


Ich vertrete nach wie vor den Standpunkt, dass es sich bei den Keywords um das jeweilige Pattern charakterisierende Stichwörter handeln soll. Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich den Gag tatsächlich nicht kapiert.

Es dreht sich aber nicht um die Keywords alleine, sondern auch um Deine Beschreibung der Suche: erst schreibst Du Sätze, die kein Mensch versteht, dann heißt es Volltextsuche, dann wieder doch nicht bzw. nur begrenzt auf bestimmte Wörter und plötzlich sollen bei Eingabe von "intent" alle Intents der Pattern aufgelistet werden: ?!?



busgi hat gesagt.:


> Einige hier denken aber ich würde hier jemanden veräppeln.


Nein, nur die Möglichkeit wurde in den Raum gestellt. Das darfst Du hier nicht so eng sehen  Was mich betrifft, so war mein Kommentar bzgl. an den Haaren herbeigezogen auf die Aufgabe gemünzt: die erscheint mir tatsächlich sehr konstruiert. So nach dem Motto "irgendwie muss ich die Studenten beschäftigen, nehmen wir mal ein wenig von da und ein bisschen von hier".

Auch Dir ein frohes Fest


----------



## Xyz1 (22. Dez 2018)

Ich glaube auch das es diese Keywords nicht gibt.

Frohes Fest Dir auch.


----------

